# close please



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

where do you find the green felt stuff?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you mean astro turf? you can get that at home depot or lowes in the carpet section.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Usually if the LFS has it in their tank they can get it for you too... they had to have gotten it from somewhere...

I know my LFS doesnt use anything in their tanks that they dont sell.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

do u mean the reptile carpet ? they are green sheets of fabic. lots of LPS carry them. if they sell reptile stuff they normally have the carpet


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it looks like a fabric that kinda soft and its green and its not thick 
its not a fake turf i dont think i might be going to ask by next week

for non sand tanks (especially for Bearded dragons) what do people use instead of sand (thats easy to clean)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I use the recycled paper cat litter for my beardie. If digested it poses no harm, it's easy to spot clean and it doesn't look all that bad. Not to mention it's cheap and easy to change out on a regular basis.

Are you planning on using the reptile carpet with bearded dragons? If so, be sure to keep extras around. It should be washed out on a regular basis. And it will also need periodic replacing as the beardie's claws will dig into it and likely pull up pieces... Make sure that whatever you're using doesn't have looped rings because the beardie will get his nails stuck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i was planning on getting like 3 then swich them for cleaning (discard and buy new one when needed too)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that works i used it when my bearded dragon was just a little guy. i only cycled with 2 sheets and once they started to look bad i just bought new one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

how much does reptie carpet cost and how long does it last?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont remember the exact price but i wasnt much it all depends on the amount you need smaller tanks need less so the cost is less, larger tanks require more so i cost more ... i cycled through 2 sets of carpet, i hand washed them but i replaced them every two or so months even if they didnt look that bad. basiclly got 4-5 weeks from each set. you could keep them longer, i choose not to, i was a paranoid of keeping my baby beardie clean


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

we have them above our critter cages


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

is the rep. carpet machine washable or by hand?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

machine but my mom got mad at me cause i was putting it in with all our clothes so i started to hand wash


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i got some carpet from a store so this can now be closed but thanks to everyone who helped


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Your wish is my command. CLOSED


----------

